# KNPV German Shepherd



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I noticed a KNPV titled German Shpherd for sale in the Netherlands. Does anybody here have any experience with the Van Het Heukske kennel in Holland? He is for sale on their website. 

Any Van't Heukske owners here? How do you like your dog?


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

catherine hardigan said:


> I noticed a KNPV titled German Shpherd for sale in the Netherlands. Does anybody here have any experience with the Van Het Heukske kennel in Holland? He is for sale on their website.
> 
> Any Van't Heukske owners here? How do you like your dog?



We in Denmark had a stud Boban vant heuske great dog 

I wrote with a guy he had 2 dogs from the kennel he wrote me that is was really highly driven dogs way more than we usely see


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My Bouvier lines also go to this kennel...


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

catherine hardigan said:


> I noticed a KNPV titled German Shpherd for sale in the Netherlands. Does anybody here have any experience with the Van Het Heukske kennel in Holland? He is for sale on their website.
> 
> Any Van't Heukske owners here? How do you like your dog?


I know Jan Janssen the owner of this kennel personally, and have
visited his operation and seen dogs of his lines that other people train.

I have great respect for his integrity, training and breeding.

I would recommend him.


----------

